# Expert 24" LX - AAS Corel Draw Plug-in



## dsburfitt (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone help me by posting a link or a post containing the file to use to install this plug in, im in limbo here and i just cant quite catch on to how Great Cut Software works with the AAS.

Thanks!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

You want the Corel plug in for Great Cut? have you joined the GCC Club? There are downloads there..also synergy17.com has manuals and downloads readily available on their website for GCC products. 

Basically, the plug in will become a small icon on your toolbar and you design in Corel click on the icon and Great Cut will automatically appear with your artwork from Corel.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

dsburfitt said:


> Can anyone help me by posting a link or a post containing the file to use to install this plug in, im in limbo here and i just cant quite catch on to how Great Cut Software works with the AAS.
> 
> Thanks!


It should install right off the CD. 

AAS Corel Draw Installer for either 32 or 64 bit located under the GCC Expert 24LX option on the main menu.


----------



## dsburfitt (Jun 17, 2011)

Nick Horvath said:


> It should install right off the CD.
> 
> AAS Corel Draw Installer for either 32 or 64 bit located under the GCC Expert 24LX option on the main menu.


I wish I had received the CD, I bought the Cutter used and it came with a power cord thats all haha.

I doubt id find the CD in torrents... ahh frustrating


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

dsburfitt said:


> I wish I had received the CD, I bought the Cutter used and it came with a power cord thats all haha.
> 
> I doubt id find the CD in torrents... ahh frustrating


Did you go to both websites?


----------



## dsburfitt (Jun 17, 2011)

FatKat Printz said:


> Did you go to both websites?


I checked out the Synergy one previously, thats where i had obtained the drivers for the cutter, but i didnt see any indication of the Optical sensor plugin. 

The Club GCC seemed like a site for a hotel, ill have to google a bit further in to it.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Its on the GCC website, it has drivers and plug ins. You can register your cutter. 

Are you able to cut at all? 

Did you download the manual off of synergy's website?

http://gccf.gcc.com.tw/gccclub/login.aspx


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

dsburfitt said:


> I checked out the Synergy one previously, thats where i had obtained the drivers for the cutter, but i didnt see any indication of the Optical sensor plugin.
> 
> The Club GCC seemed like a site for a hotel, ill have to google a bit further in to it.


[media]http://www.synergy17.com/downloads/GCC/manuals/Expert24LXusermanual.pdf[/media]

Read section A3 regarding the AAS.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

32bit driver – www.gccamerica.com/oneclick32bit.exe
64bit driver – www.gccamerica.com/oneclick64bit.exe

Here are the drivers for 32 and 64 bit. Have you contacted GCC? Also if you register on the GCC World site, you can download a free trial of GreatCut.


----------

